# Natty cycle



## CaptainInsano (Dec 11, 2010)

Was thinking of trying this 6 week cutting cycle, any feedback would be appreciated.

d-aspartic acid: 6g a day for first 3 weeks, 3g a day last three weeks

LG Science Formadrol Extreme: 2 pills day for 1st and 6th week, 3 pills day for weeks 2-5 and was thinking of 1 pill a day for an additional week.

20g of L-leucine a day(has always help me with recovery)

10g of mono creatine a day(A little overkill, but it's cheap)

Protein will be approx 1.5g per pound of lean mass


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hmmm. I would do ECA stack, protein and creatine 5g/day. Drop the rest.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 11, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Hmmm. I would do ECA stack, protein and creatine 5g/day. Drop the rest.


 
Why? 
Have you tried d-aspartic acid? If yes, what dosages, brand and results?
Do you think LG Science Formadrol Extreme is a bad anti-estrogen? Why?
L-leucine has always hepled me with recovery, especially soreness. Have you ever used it?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 11, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> Why?
> Have you tried d-aspartic acid? If yes, what dosages, brand and results?
> Do you think LG Science Formadrol Extreme is a bad anti-estrogen? Why?
> L-leucine has always hepled me with recovery, especially soreness. Have you ever used it?



I wouldnt waste my money on d-aspartic acid when there are plenty of things alot cheaper that are tried and true with years of research to back it up. 

If I need an AI, it is adex or aromasin. 

l-leucine? It is not needed if your diet is in order and if on a low calorie diet and needing more protein, leucine is in protein and BCAA's. Not needed and a gimmick. Mega dosing Vit C helps with soreness.

Nothing is more proven and works better than ECA.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 12, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I wouldnt waste my money on d-aspartic acid when there are plenty of things alot cheaper that are tried and true with years of research to back it up.


 
What natural test boosters are you referring too?



cavtrooper96 said:


> If I need an AI, it is adex or aromasin.


 
I'm only interested in OTC and I don't believe these are OTC. 



cavtrooper96 said:


> l-leucine? It is not needed if your diet is in order and if on a low calorie diet and needing more protein, leucine is in protein and BCAA's. Not needed and a gimmick.


 
This is flawed logic. Just because l-leucine is already in your diet doesn't mean anything. Creatine is already in your diet, it does not mean taking additional creatine will not be beneficial. 


I think the ECA and Vit C would be good additions


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 12, 2010)

Not flawed logic. Creatine is in such a low dose in your diet. Leucine is not if your diet is in order and you are already supplementing protein and BCAA's. Supplementing more leucine on top of creatine and BCAA's is not needed. 

Natty test boosters are outrageously expensive and dont work worth a shit. If you think they do and you want something cost effective go with ZMA. Ive seen people take different brands of natty test boosters and get blood work and notta!

What do you need an AI for? Youre not taking anything you need to control aromatization for?

Your logic is all flawed here. You have been fooled by gian marketing schemes into believing any of this shit you are interested in will do anything for you. All placebo garbage.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

X2 on the placebo garbage...

Best natty cut, caloric deficit and ECA.... Period.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 12, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Not flawed logic. Creatine is in such a low dose in your diet. Leucine is not if your diet is in order and you are already supplementing protein and BCAA's. Supplementing more leucine on top of creatine and BCAA's is not needed.
> 
> Natty test boosters are outrageously expensive and dont work worth a shit. If you think they do and you want something cost effective go with ZMA. Ive seen people take different brands of natty test boosters and get blood work and notta!
> 
> ...


 
Your logic is flawed all the same. You say that creatine in your diet is in such small amounts that adding extra makes the difference. Large and small are relative to what is optimal. How is it you know what is the optimal amount of Leucine? Just because the amounts are higher doesn't mean it isn't small relative to what is optimal.
As far as the AI is concerned, it's simply a precaution in case the DAA works as the studies claim. I doubt it will work, but I don't know because I have never taken it.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 12, 2010)

country1911 said:


> X2 on the placebo garbage...
> 
> Best natty cut, caloric deficit and ECA.... Period.


 
Have you or anyone you know taken it?


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think this guy has BA rage... dude lay off the placebos.

I take ECA during all of my cuts. I am planning a geared PSMF with ECA here in 3 weeks.  I don't take placebos, so I have no comments on DAA.

Oh, negged, and GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

DAA is a worthless placebo . . a Geared PSMF with ECA sounds interesting


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

It's what I will be using to become lean and jerked again.  Then, add some MII near summer time and I will be tanned and jerked.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

country1911 said:


> It's what I will be using to become lean and jerked again. Then, add some MII near summer time and I will be tanned and jerked.


 
Also check out the modified Paleo - effective and you dont feel like you're starving all the time


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> insight is one of my many gifts . . so you going to hang around and be my bitch?


 
I might hang around. After all it's funny seeing that you actually take yourself seriously. I mean a jew-nig cyber gangster, how could anyone not think you're cool


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> I might hang around. After all it's funny seeing that you actually take yourself seriously. I mean a jew-nig cyber gangster, how could anyone not think you're cool


 
why do you think I take myself seriously? 

 . . and while you're thinking about, post up a pic. Give us something to LHJO over


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> why do you think I take myself seriously?


 
Well you know what products work without trying them and then you get pissy when I brought that up. So you're likely a know it all, and you'd have to take yourself serious to believe you know everything. Also, you obviously like these fucking lames around here who actually believe you do know everything. I mean why else would you be the Captain of a jew-nig cyber gang?



theCaptn' said:


> . . and while you're thinking about, post up a pic. Give us something to LHJO over


 
LHJO?, not familiar with your cyber-gangster slang/acronym.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 13, 2010)

"D-Aspartic Acid (DAA) has been getting a lot of press lately, mostly due to a swarm of emerging nutritional supplements that contain it, and an article published by Muscular Development (that was published simultaneously as an advertiser began carrying the ingredient). It’s being heavily marketed by several people, including the owner of SDI-Labs (Daniel Amato), a scam company that sells steroid-sound-a-like products…only this time he’s marketing it under a the banner of another company called “Muscle Warfare” in a product called NMDA. DAA1

D-aspartic acid is an amino acid present in neuroendocrine tissues of humans, playing a role in the synthesis of both LH and testosterone. LH, of course, is secreted in a pulsatile fashion, thereby signaling the release of testosterone from the testes. D-aspartic acid is synthesized when aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid. This conversion occurs in the testes as well as other tissues throughout the human body.

Supplementation with 3 grams (3,000mgs) per day, orally, resulted in a 33% testosterone elevation. The amount of DAA in Muscle Warfare’s product is less than 35 milligrams, or, roughly 1/10th of the effective dose. TST PowerCell is another supplement that contains this ingredient, this time at less than 600mgs/capsule, roughly 1/5th of an effective dose.

But the real problem is that even an effective dose of this stuff only raises testosterone by 33% - hardly enough to feel a real boost in training or see any results in the mirror. And from a practical point of view, most products that we’re about to see flooding the market with this ingredient, aren’t going to be using an effective dose. Do you know how big a 1,000mg capsule is? It’s huge. And you can’t fit too many other ingredients in there - so most people, like our friend Daniel Amato, are going to use a dose that has no effect.

And because you need so much of the stuff, we’re not going to see it being used as a worthwhile ingredient in any commercially available product. It just takes up too much space in the capsule, or necessitates taking 6-12 caps per day. In practical terms, it’s just unusable.

As far as testosterone boosters go, DAA is a real loser - you need to take a ton and it hardly elevates testosterone. As a testosterone booster, it really, really sucks. I can’t recommend it too highly, but a month’s supply is only going to run you about $25. If you’re dead set on trying it, TrueProtein.com carries it for about $25 for 100g, while Nutriplanet.com carries it at the same price for 80g.

There may be some potential for this stuff in (maybe) some kind of post-workout beverage, I guess - maybe it could be combined with Pepto-Pro and whey, or included in some kind of glutamine/creatine/NO concoction, or whatever. It may not be the worst idea in the world to dump a few hundred grams into a container of SuperPump or something like that….I don’t know.

Maybe it’s good for something. Maybe. Have I mentioned that it really sucks as a test booster? Just making sure."

Do your own research next time... its a waste of money as test booster.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good post Country. I cant believe that worthless bitch Daniel Amato is still trying to pimp worthless supplements. Did he not learn his lesson from Fizogen? I guess there's enough idiots out there for him to prey on.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 13, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> I'm second person that you negged.  Who the fuck cares? It's ok that these guys insult me for wanting to try a supplement and asking for their reasons why those supps are bad. But oh no, I crossed the line. My joke wasn't PC enough for you, but random insults are just fine. You are hypocritical cry baby.
> Don't dish it out if you can't take it, bitches.



I suggest you get some therapy.. like this:






YouTube Video


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 14, 2010)

country1911 said:


> "D-Aspartic Acid (DAA) has been getting a lot of press lately, mostly due to a swarm of emerging nutritional supplements that contain it, and an article published by Muscular Development (that was published simultaneously as an advertiser began carrying the ingredient). It’s being heavily marketed by several people, including the owner of SDI-Labs (Daniel Amato), a scam company that sells steroid-sound-a-like products…only this time he’s marketing it under a the banner of another company called “Muscle Warfare” in a product called NMDA. DAA1
> 
> D-aspartic acid is an amino acid present in neuroendocrine tissues of humans, playing a role in the synthesis of both LH and testosterone. LH, of course, is secreted in a pulsatile fashion, thereby signaling the release of testosterone from the testes. D-aspartic acid is synthesized when aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid. This conversion occurs in the testes as well as other tissues throughout the human body.
> 
> ...


 
You're a idiot.
Is this what you call research? I've already read this lame *article*. Lets start with the price. This shitty writer claims that NutraPlanet sells 80g for $25. Did he just make that price up? They sell a 100g for $12.
Search Results For: DAA
That's $12 for just over a months supply. That might sound like alot to you kids but it's not shit for someone with a job.

He says that the study shows a testosterone increase of 33%. Instead of listening to this fucking idiot, lets look at the actual study. It's on pubmed and it's free.
The role and molecular mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats

Zooming in on Table 1
PubMed Central, : Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2009; 7: 120. Published online 2009 October 27. doi: 10.1186/1477-7827-7-120.

Do the math(if you can ). Lutenizing hormone increased by 33% not the testosterone. Testosterone increased by 42% This is a common mistake I see on the web from various retards. Just like you they don't read the actual studies. So when a mistake is made, it spreads like herpes. 

This idiot doesn't check prices let alone the actual studies, and your dumbass believes every word he writes. 
Great research, kid.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 14, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> I suggest you get some therapy.. like this:


 
I suggest you stay in school with the other kids on this board.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 14, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> *Good post Country*. I cant believe that worthless bitch Daniel Amato is still trying to pimp worthless supplements. Did he not learn his lesson from Fizogen? I guess there's enough idiots out there for him to prey on.


 
Figures you would think this was good "research".


----------



## country1911 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep, just keep sucking the marketing dick... Go ahead, spend the money on it... let us know how it goes.  You should pick up some tribulus too, I heard it gets you jacked.

"This solution is marketed in Italy under the name DADAVIT® (Pharmaguida s.r.l., Italy) and used as a supplement to increase the quality of human seminal fluid." Sounds to me like you want your mate to give you some chewy man goo.  I am not really impressed with the study, reading through it.  It said it used healthy males, in Italy... which probably means skinny little Italians with a healthy BMI.  AND, my t-levels are higher in PCT than their average test subject was in the beginning.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 14, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Yep, just keep sucking the marketing dick... Go ahead, spend the money on it... let us know how it goes. You should pick up some tribulus too, I heard it gets you jacked.
> 
> "This solution is marketed in Italy under the name DADAVIT® (Pharmaguida s.r.l., Italy) and used as a supplement to increase the quality of human seminal fluid." Sounds to me like you want your mate to give you some chewy man goo. I am not really impressed with the study, reading through it. It said it used healthy males, in Italy... which probably means skinny little Italians with a healthy BMI. AND, my t-levels are higher in PCT than their average test subject was in the beginning.


 
You truley are an idiot. What you posted as "research" is simply not research. I'm sure you did a google search, found a negative article on DAA, and then didn't check the validity of the information in the article. That's not research, it's just being an idiot. Go back to school kid.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

> I'm only interested in OTC and I don't believe these are OTC.




What the *hell *is a Natty cycle?? is that like Natty ice or something? Yeah this is the 3rd forum today I've come across with bitchy new guys. I'm all for growing the brand but not if we have to lower our standards.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 14, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> What the *hell *is a Natty cycle?? is that like Natty ice or something? Yeah this is the 3rd forum today I've come across with bitchy new guys. I'm all for growing the brand but not if we have to *lower our standards*.


 
Hilarious, take a look at your post. You think you're of a high standard?  Too funny. Kid, how long you've been on this board or how many reps you have, doesn't mean anything to me. Why are the new guys bitchy? Simple, the old guys are know it all assholes that like to insult anyone who disagrees with them or simple asks for their reasoning behind a statement. I'm not going to agree with someone here to be cool or accepted, because i'm not a kid. There's way too many aggressive little kids on this board. You actually have a cyber gang on here called DRSE. You think that's high standards?


----------



## cyan (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, I think the DAA is a great idea for a young bodybuilder. 
Good luck for u!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is this little bitch even on here asking us questions when he has all the answers. We have tried to help him out and steer him in the right direction and tell him why we dont like certain supplements. Just go and take them and see how they do for ya instead of coming on here acting like you know everything. You asked for opinions we gave them. You didnt like them and youre still here arguing why you think these placebos are worth spending money on. 

Just buy them and do a log with a review with before and after pics and prove us wrong!


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 14, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> I suggest you stay in school with the other kids on this board.



So you're saying you're a middle school drop out and couldn't hack structures learning then.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> Hilarious, take a look at your post. You think you're of a high standard?  Too funny. Kid, how long you've been on this board or how many reps you have, doesn't mean anything to me. Why are the new guys bitchy? Simple, the old guys are know it all assholes that like to insult anyone who disagrees with them or simple asks for their reasoning behind a statement. I'm not going to agree with someone here to be cool or accepted, because i'm not a kid. There's way too many aggressive little kids on this board. You actually have a cyber gang on here called DRSE. You think that's high standards?


 
Why are you even here???? All you do is talk shit and you have nothing to offer. Have another neg.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 15, 2010)

Why don't I respect your opinions? I'm only going to address natural testosterone boosters. None of you should even have an opinion on testosterone boosters, unless you've taken them. None of you have taken DAA or done any real research on it, yet you offered opinions. You simply can't have an intelligent opinion on something that you know nothing about. That's why when I asked for the reasoning behind your opinions, you could only come up with insults. You're incapable of having an intelligent discussion on this subject, because you have no real knowledge of the subject. ZMA and Tribulus were some other testosterone boosters mentioned in this thread. If someone asked you kids why these products don't boost testosterone, when their studies say they do. What would your response be? I'm sure you'd reply with similar insults, because you're probably just as ignornant about those products as you are this one. Where as if you were actually knowledgeable, you could respond intelligently like this,

The studies involving ZMA failed to mention that their subjects were zinc deficient prior to the study. Check out this one when the subjects were not zinc deficient.
Serum testosterone and urinary excretion of steroi... [Eur J Clin Nutr. 2009] - PubMed result

Only the Tribulus studies involving subjects that aren't human have shown to raise testosterone. Like this one involving rats.
:: International Braz J Urol ::
Where the human studies involving Tribulus don't have the same results.
Effects of anabolic precursors on serum testostero... [Int J Sport Nutr Exerc Metab. 2000] - PubMed result

You are all clearly incapable of doing any real research. You kids should stick to sharing your experiences you have had with supplements. If you don't have any experience with that product, then shut your pie hole and accept the fact you actually don't know anything about it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2010)

What are your thought on a beta-alanine/NeoVar cycle?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> do you think he'll last the week on here? Probably a better candidate for AnabolicMinds



I was thinking wannabebig actually. Sounds like to much of a bitch.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 15, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> What are your thought on a beta-alanine/NeoVar cycle?


 
This is actually funny.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I was thinking wannabebig actually. Sounds like to much of a bitch.


 
"Have a fuck you day." Yeah, this place has very high standards.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> "Have a fuck you day." Yeah, this place has very high standards.



It does have high standards which is why no one seems to like you. Get in where you fit in...

Buttpirates.com - Gay Anal Sex


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> This is actually funny.


 
So this is a natty cycle you have no experience with? Havent researched yet? Or something else?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 15, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> "Have a fuck you day." Yeah, this place has very high standards.


 
When is this fucker going to be banned???? All he does is talk shit..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> When is this fucker going to be banned???? All he does is talk shit..


 We need guys like this for advice . . . I think we got it all wrong:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...os-natty-cycle-advice-thread.html#post2123924

GHCH!


----------

